# Happy 10,000 KB Members (check in)



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Let see how many of the 10,000 current members that will check in.

Just trying to see how many of the 10,000 members use KB


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Cheerio - maybe you should make it more clear what you are trying to do with this thread?

Ok - if saying HI is the purpose, then Hi!.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm here (#1204)


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Cheerio - maybe you should make it more clear what you are trying to do with this thread?


I think we're being encouraged to post and say "hi!".

And by the way, "Hi!"


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

hi, lol


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Here!!


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Maxx (Feb 24, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi!  I am always lurking around


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am here most days.


----------



## Sendie (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't post much, but I real here a lot


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

You all know me, I think. LOL


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Checking in.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

hello and thanks for all the help recieved past and forward 
sylvia


----------



## Linda1915 (Feb 10, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day!


----------



## jazzy1721 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi and Happy Valentines Day to everyone!


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Here I am! The NQK thread starter! 

Hi!


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello hello!

N


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm here


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

checking in


----------



## raven312 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi, and Happy Valentine's Day!
Judith in Mexico


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Enjoy Mexico


----------



## SinCityReader (Nov 27, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Present!


----------



## Gayle (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi! I am curious how close this thread will get to 10,000 posts with each from a different person. EDIT: #1292 checking in.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I'm here


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

Present.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi   Member 180 checking in.


----------



## David Derrico (Nov 18, 2009)

10K is a great accomplishment!

Hello to the other 9,999 of you!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm here too, just hit 5 stars the other day!!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm still here.  I love my virutal Kindle family.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello, Sweethearts


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Present!


----------



## Cora (Dec 18, 2009)

Hello!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi everyone, Happy Valentines Day


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello to the ten thousand! 

Today's KB trivia: We now have 150 members who have over 500 posts each!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*casually strolling in*

Greetings.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

hey everyone


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hiddy Ho neighbors!!  Happy Valentines day!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Most of the usual suspects - but that's ok we are here and few others have joined us!

I'm here and accounted for - I think  

Happy Valentines Day y'all


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm here - Happy Valentine's Day, everyone!


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm here and in honor of the occasion, I'm ordering a new cover!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Hello to the ten thousand!
> Today's KB trivia: We now have 150 members who have over 500 posts each!


That's it? Seems like everyone that is always on here has at least 1000! AND on the whole KB there are only 150 with 500+?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

**waves**

Hi! 



Harvey said:


> Hello to the ten thousand!
> 
> Today's KB trivia: We now have 150 members who have over 500 posts each!


**looks at the 1200-odd number under her name**

It was surreal enough when I hit a thousand. I'm a little unnerved to find that I'm one of only 150....and member number 2485. Two weeks shy of a year since I joined!


----------



## staticgirl50 (Dec 22, 2009)

Checking in!


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey Hey!! I'm here!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Hello to the ten thousand!
> 
> Today's KB trivia: We now have 150 members who have over 500 posts each!


That is great


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

How many members are Shakespeare level?


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Member 1856 checking in also.



Meredith Sinclair said:


> That's it? Seems like everyone that is always on here has at least 1000! AND on the whole KB there are only 150 with 500+?


I think anyone who frequents the NQK board has a greater chance of having a higher post count. And not just because of the Infinity threads - also the daily conversation threads. And those appliance & food discussions are quite addictive.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Hi Hi!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Member #6984 checking in...  only joined 12/04/09      LOL


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

Member 1816 checking in...and welcome member 10,000


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

OK... can someone please remind me the little trick to finding our member #... I remember that it was soooo simple... but I just can't remember it...


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Hover your curser over your name and your number will appear at the bottom of the screen in the task bar. You are #3891. I'm #67. You can use the same tip on other's names to see their member number.

Checking in - would love to know who #10,000 is!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

sem said:


> Hover your curser over your name and your number will appear at the bottom of the screen in the task bar. You are #3891. I'm #67. You can use the same tip on other's names to see their member number.
> 
> Checking in - would love to know who #10,000 is!


From the thread on membership numbers in the LTK board:



Harvey said:


> Yes, Carol30 is our official 10,000th registered member! Yahoo!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

lynninva said:


> From the thread on membership numbers in the LTK board:


Seeee... I thought that is how to do it but all I see is Kindleboards.com... is that where I am supposed to look? Maybe it is my DD's laptop...  Thanks for checking for me... also on the member page it only says like 9865 total members or something like that... What's the deal there?


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Member 53 here!  I don't post often, but lurk everyday! 
Thanks everyone for all the free book finds, helpful hints and wonderful smiles!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Seeee... I thought that is how to do it but all I see is Kindleboards.com... is that where I am supposed to look? Maybe it is my DD's laptop...  Thanks for checking for me... also on the member page it only says like 9865 total members or something like that... What's the deal there?


At the end of the line where it says it kboards.com, it should have u=xxxx. The xxxx would be where the number is. Someone else posted that you have to have the taskbar notifications enabled. But I think if you see the kboards.com, it should be there.

I believe some members have withdrawn their registrations in the past; that is why there is currently a slight disconnect between member number and number of members. But I thought it was only a difference of 10. It appears that, to mimize the confusion, Harvey is going by the member number, since it does represent the number who have registered here at some point.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

66 have reached Shakespeare level, 3 more are close


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

intinst said:


> 66 have reached Shakespeare level, 3 more are close


 

ONLY 66 of us! Wow. I know when I joined, it seemed like everyone but me was at that level. Guess I just kept seeing the same people over and over! LOL


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Member Stats


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

WOW! I'm only one of 66? And I'm also a top topic starter according to member stats......man I need to get a life! LOL  I love my time here though!


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

lynninva said:


> At the end of the line where it says it kboards.com, it should have u=xxxx. The xxxx would be where the number is. Someone else posted that you have to have the taskbar notifications enabled. But I think if you see the kboards.com, it should be there.
> 
> I believe some members have withdrawn their registrations in the past; that is why there is currently a slight disconnect between member number and number of members. But I thought it was only a difference of 10. It appears that, to mimize the confusion, Harvey is going by the member number, since it does represent the number who have registered here at some point.


Thank you so much for clearing that up! I had done the # check before on my laptop and I forgot what # I am... then when I saw this thread I tried that way to find my # and it ended php? or something... but she has something on that taskbar that takes up the extra room for the #s... anyway Thank You all for your help I know my nuber now and know that I can't do it on her laptop.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> Thank you so much for clearing that up! I had done the # check before on my laptop and I forgot what # I am... then when I saw this thread I tried that way to find my # and it ended php? or something... but she has something on that taskbar that takes up the extra room for the #s... anyway Thank You all for your help I know my nuber now and know that I can't do it on her laptop.


WOW! When I looked at the Statistics I was sadly disappointed to find I am NOT anybody on there!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Present...sort of


----------



## Richard in W.Orange (Nov 24, 2009)

User 6701 accounted for -- and Hurray I leveled up this morning to Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm here and still quite new to the boards - love it!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Present!


----------



## KathyBell (Nov 7, 2009)

<hand raised...realizes no one can see me...>

Here!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm here.  #610


----------



## travelgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Lurker, checking in!  

I really should post more, I love it here!


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Member #342 present and spending waaay too much time reading all of these posts!


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Here!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Here! Kindleboards is one of my favorite sites.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

#3380


----------



## The Fourth Doctor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hello there!

So lovely to have found this forum!

# 10,102 here.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Welcome Fourth!  If you have an opportunity head over to the Introduction thread where more people will see you are new and will give you warm welcomes.  Also it will give you an opportunity to tell us a bit about you.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

#103 present and accounted for....although I'm not on as much as I was a year ago I'm still here WAAAAAY too much!


----------



## LaRita (Oct 28, 2008)

#148 Here!


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

#47 here. How ya all doing, eh?


----------



## Tabby (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm here! #5926


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm here, me and Ignacio Zaragosa, aka Nacho:


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Member 5995 checking in!


----------

